# neuer Ping-Anruf 0137-737997496



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

ich weiß, dass diese Nummer kostenpflichtig ist und habe deshalb auch nicht zurückgerufen. Der Anruf kam heute (Sonntag Morgen) um 9 Uhr.


----------



## SEP (5 März 2006)

*[Für diese 0137-Meldungen gibt es einen eigenen Thread (einfach auf diese blaue Schrift klicken).]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

